# My girls where happy today!



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

My girls got the whole day do free range because we were gardening. They used to be full time free range, but my Buff Orpington got killed by a hawk. Now I am nervous to let my girls free rang without "supervision". They ate worms, took dust baths, were being chickens, and helped with the gardening! (digging up the pots!)


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds fun


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Hehe, mine got the same treatment as I was working in the yard today trying to make room for where their new expanded run will be going.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea I am expanding the run too. I'm planing on adding an Ameraucana to my small flock of two. I measured around the whole run and measured where it is going to be. My girls dust bathed half the time they were out.


----------

